# Come, let us cross over the river and rest under the shade of the trees.



## reddragon (May 10, 2006)

Oh, no! This is the anniversary of the passing of one of my heros, at 3:15 p.m., on a Sunday afternoon. I know you all know who I'm talking about. The last thing he said before dying was, "Come, let us cross over the river and rest under the shade of the trees." Now I know you all know. He was a very religious man so some thought he was talking of crossing the River Jordan. However, he had been delirious for several days, giving orders to commanders long since dead and in battles fought long before so others think he was referring to the the West Fork river in his deliruim, where he spent much of his childhood. So, who was this interesting young man, also known as Ol' Blue Light, because of the way his eyes would light up in battle? (This is an EASY one.)


----------



## Hunter368 (May 10, 2006)

Stonewall Jackson


----------

